# Recruitment into Combat Arms (first time poster)



## S_Wollen88 (24 May 2010)

Greetings,

I am posting today to inquire about the status of the Canadian Forces Combat Arms section, specifically Infantry and Armour. I had attempted to join the CF as a NCM in Infantry 2 years ago, but due to back problems, I was required to have surgery a few times over the last 2 years, thus putting my application on hold. I am now 100% healed, and I recently went into my local recruitment office to begin my application process. This is where my problems began. I had gone in on the last Friday of April, to apply for Armour/Infantry, and I was told by a recruiting officer that Armour was indeed still open. I was relieved at this, because I knew Infantry had been closed and I was told the it may not be open until August, or perhaps April of 2011. I returned the following Friday to the recruiting center with all my documents and application filled out, only to find that Armour had now been closed. This put me in a bit of a tight spot, so I am looking for someone to share some advice on what I should do in the moment.

I will be blunt, I am not the smartest guy out there. I am by no means stupid, however most occupations in the Military are of little interest to me, mainly because I cannot see myself, for example, sitting in a Submarine listening to Sonar, or constantly working on fixing radios and such. Combat Arms was always my primary choice, because I am a real 'pick and shovel' type of guy. I like to work hard, get my hands dirty, run around,  be outdoors and the like. I recently returned from working outside of Ontario, just to get keep my mind of the healing of my back and how I was not able to commit to my choice to join the CF because of this. I have no returned home, ready to apply, and I am being told that I may be waiting for over a year to get accepted into Infantry or Armour, or any Combat Arms for that matter. I know I have the desire and drive to become a great NCM in the Army, even though it may not be possible at this time.

So now, I have no clear plan as to what I should do for the next year. Should I continue to look into other occupations in the Military? I have looked at many different occupations in the Navy, Air force, and Army, but not seem to peak my interest as much as Combat Arms do. The recruitment officer helping me out was insisting I check out choices in the Navy, because she said they were in very high demand, however I cannot see myself enjoying or flourishing at any of them. So far my plan is to simply wait it out until next year, even though it is not what I want, but I understand getting what you want is not always possible. Is there any chance of these Combat Arms occupations opening sooner for training, or am I going to be stuck waiting for a year? I do not want to make a hasty decision and simply apply for a position that is in demand, just so I can begin training into the CF, but I almost feel like it is my best choice. I do not want to go back to my normal civilian life, with no real responsibility, simply living every day to have fun. I want to have purpose, I want to do something for my country, I want to be proud of myself. I have wanted to do join the CF for as long as I can remember, since a close family friend brought me to RMC as a young boy, springing my interest in all things Miltiary.I am looking for any advice on whether waiting is my best option, or there is any other option. Thank you all very much for reading, and I look forward to reading your responses. 

Regards,
Steven Wollenschlager


----------



## Alea (24 May 2010)

Hi Steven,

By reading posts onto the forum, you'll come to see that a lot of us have been waiting for a long time, for all kinds of reasons. So first, I want to tell you: you are not alone. I can understand the frustration of a long wait.

That being said:




			
				S_Wollen88 said:
			
		

> So now, I have no clear plan as to what I should do for the next year.



No mater what, you should keep busy with a job or volunteer work and you can/should also take this time in your advantage to become as fit as possible and over reach the physical requirements of the CF.



> Should I continue to look into other occupations in the Military? I have looked at many different occupations in the Navy, Air force, and Army, but not seem to peak my interest as much as Combat Arms do. The recruitment officer helping me out was insisting I check out choices in the Navy, because she said they were in very high demand, however I cannot see myself enjoying or flourishing at any of them.



You can continue looking at other trades in the CF but should also really consider the fact of doing something that you really enjoy. Joining the CF is a life long career and it does seem very important to me that we all work in a trade that we like... other wise, it could soon become a nightmare.



> So far my plan is to simply wait it out until next year, even though it is not what I want, but I understand getting what you want is not always possible.



Maybe this would be the best for you considering you clearly stated that no other jobs really attract you.



> Is there any chance of these Combat Arms occupations opening sooner for training, or am I going to be stuck waiting for a year?



No one on this forum can answer this question. The best person to help you with that is a recruiter. You may want to call the recruiting center once every 2 weeks and ask if your favorite trade has reopened.



> I do not want to make a hasty decision and simply apply for a position that is in demand, just so I can begin training into the CF, but I almost feel like it is my best choice.



Maybe a sure way to get in faster/sooner but maybe not your best choice 



> I have wanted to do join the CF for as long as I can remember, since a close family friend brought me to RMC as a young boy, springing my interest in all things Miltiary.



And you will eventually, with time and patience  :nod:

Take care,
Alea


----------



## ballz (24 May 2010)

I know, and many others know, what it feels like to be stuck in purgatory. 

Since you want a Cbt Arms position, but that is not an option at the moment, and you are not interested in other trades, here is my advice:

Don't let yourself be stuck in that purgatory state. Consider this: What would you be doing if the CF wasn't an option period. Now, go pursue that.

At the very worst, the Cbt Arms position never opens up, but in the "waiting" time, you've gotten yourself somewhere. If it does open up, by then you are a more competitive applicant because you have pursued something, and along the way, you will have obtained things (education, training, experience, etc, etc). 

Maybe for you it's carpentry, mechanics, roofing, volunteering building schools in Africa, something, anything... whatever it is, go pursue it. You may become a 1st, 2nd, 3rd year apprentice before your position opens up. Whatever it is, now you are a much more competitive applicant, and if it doesn't open up, you have gotten somewhere/something anyway, instead of being stuck in limbo.

While you are pursuing this, just keep in contact with the recruiters, make sure they know you are still ready to step in whenever you can, and work on your fitness.


----------



## S_Wollen88 (25 May 2010)

Thank you both for your responses. I really appreciate it.

I would hope that Combat Arms is open by next year, but I also will take to heart what you have said. I do plan on working on what I can during this limbo stage, because my ultimate goal is to get into the CF as a member of Combat Arms, no matter the wait. It could also prove as an advantage like you have said, I will have at least a year to get into the best shape possible, which I have already started doing. So again thank you both for your responses, and i'm sure it will be worth the wait.

Regards,
Steven Wollenschlager


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 May 2010)

I know you stated that the Navy held no interest for you but I think you would find the Bosun trade right up you alley. Take a look, it may get your foot in the door even faster.


----------



## Miller97 (25 May 2010)

As far as I know.... In mid april my MCC told me that armour had 165 spots open across the country and i was selected for this position however i have also heard that Combat Arms positions can open or close at a moments notice. My advice to you is to keep in contact with the recruiting centre in your are on a constant basis(not to the point where you will annoy them) to see whats opening and whats closing.  Good Lucky


----------



## CallOfDuty (25 May 2010)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I know you stated that the Navy held no interest for you but I think you would find the Bosun trade right up you alley. Take a look, it may get your foot in the door even faster.


  Ex-Dragoon, you took the words right out of my mouth...
http://www.forces.ca/flash.aspx#/flash/en/job_view/181/boatswain


----------



## S_Wollen88 (25 May 2010)

I did indeed look into Boatswain (BOSN), and I was told the occupation was full by a a Recruiting Officer at my local branch. It did indeed look interesting, and I was bummed to find out it was also full. And yes, I have called the Recruiting center a few times to inquire about availability of Combat Arms positions, however I have no yet recieved a phone call back. I am going to try again this week and see If I can find any more information. Thank you all for your help.

Regards,
Steven Wollenschlager


----------



## Steel Badger (26 May 2010)

S_Wollen:

All General Mililtary trades ( Combat arms, Bosn etc ) are currently full. Most should re-open in the new fiscal year( April 2011) . That is not to say that  openings for some of the presently closed trades will not reappear between now and then. If spots do open up, they are typically filled with applicants who have successfully completed an interview for the trade in  question and are merit listed for the trade.

Cheers


SB


----------



## TimBit (26 May 2010)

Considered Construction Tech? I'm not sure it's open though but... Bos'n is the way to go... best of both world: play outside, drive boats, shoot guns, but a warm cot and meal at the end of the day. What's not to like^  ;D


----------



## CallOfDuty (26 May 2010)

hijack.................are bosuns day workers or shift workers?


----------



## TimBit (26 May 2010)

A ships runs 24/7...so does everyone on board, bosn's included. The Navy has a set watch rotation with sexy names, and all positions are manned during peacetime sailing. When action stations are piped then everyone works.


----------



## CallOfDuty (26 May 2010)

ok....I just thought I heard that trades such as rms clerk and a couple of others I don't remember didn't have to work midnight hours??


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2010)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> ok....I just thought I heard that trades such as rms clerk and a couple of others I don't remember didn't have to work midnight hours??



Everyone in the CF can be put on shift work.  While on tour, on exercise, as part of a rear party.......etc, etc


----------



## George Wallace (26 May 2010)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> ok....I just thought I heard that trades such as rms clerk and a couple of others I don't remember didn't have to work midnight hours??



Which military are we talking about here?  Not the CF.


----------



## Neolithium (26 May 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Which military are we talking about here?  Not the CF.


Time to clean my keyboard! Had me laughing too hard picturing some obscure nation ordering their military to stand down because it was quitting time and Margarita hour at the local watering hole.


----------



## CallOfDuty (26 May 2010)

Geeez....I didn't think it was a stupid question!!  As a heavy equipment operator, I get to work midnight shifts all winter long plowing runways, so I'm no stranger to the idea..
  That being said, I've heard tell of some navy trades being dayworkers, that's all....
Sorry for the hijack


----------



## S_Wollen88 (2 Jun 2010)

Hello All,

I did apply to become a BOSN, but it is also full. Upon looking further into as many occupations as I could, I decided I would probably enjoy being a Naval Combat Information Op. It seemed quite interesting, alot of cool things to learn. And I notice there is speciality training available such as Boarding Party, so perhaps I could make this to get some of the 'Infantry' style of work I crave for, while still learning new skills. Has anyone served as a NCI OP that could give me insight on what to expect? I recieved a call from the recruiting center today, letting me know my processing has begun and I should be getting a call in 3-4 weeks. Any information is good, as I am just eager to learn as much as I can at this time. Thanks again everyone for your insight and help, it is appreciated.

Regards,
Steven Wollenschlager


----------



## CallOfDuty (2 Jun 2010)

S_Wollen88 said:
			
		

> I will be blunt, I am not the smartest guy out there. I am by no means stupid, however most occupations in the Military are of little interest to me, mainly because I cannot see myself, for example, sitting in a Submarine listening to Sonar, or constantly working on fixing radios and such.


   Hey man....this quote was from your first post, and anyone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think NCI OP would be quite a bit like sonar op. 
PS---check out the naval trades forum to ask navy trade questions, you'll probably have more luck.


----------



## S_Wollen88 (2 Jun 2010)

That is true, I did post that. But, in regards to gettnig education, and perhaps, actually learning something that is pretty cool, I think i can bend my own rules a little bit. I still have a few months before anything is official anyway, all I am set for is my tests and such in a few weeks time. I am going to continue to look into this trade as much as I can, but in the meantime it seems to be an interesting fit. Im good with computers and everything, so I think adapting to sitting for long periods of time is just something I will have to deal with, which ultimatly, I can, and I will. I understand it won't be as action packed as Infantry or Armour, but in the end I will walk away with some new knowledge and some skills I won't learn anywhere else. And hey, perhaps after I finish my first three years, Infantry will finally be open  . In the mean time, why not try something I never thought I would.

Regards,
Steven Wollenschlager


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jun 2010)

Have you considered "Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator" ?


----------



## blacktriangle (2 Jun 2010)

I'm really surprised that there are any spots left for AES Op this year...I thought they would have gone pretty quick.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jun 2010)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> I'm really surprised that there are any spots left for AES Op this year...I thought they would have gone pretty quick.



I dont know if there are any but its an option to consider.


----------



## McD (3 Jun 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I dont know if there are any but its an option to consider.



For what it is worth, and this is just my account - its not meant to rule. But for those considering it, 2 weeks ago,  I was told there was around a dozen AES OP  spots left. I was going to in this week to see about adding it as my 3rd choice but got my offer for my cosen . 

Worth inquiring! Good luck alll!!


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (3 Jun 2010)

I'd so apply for AES Op, just missing the math cred...even though I've got grade 11 math.. ugh.


----------



## Steel Badger (3 Jun 2010)

AES OP has 7 posn avail nationally. As of 0901AM Hamilton time.

Cheers 


SB


----------



## S_Wollen88 (3 Jun 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> I'd so apply for AES Op, just missing the math cred...even though I've got grade 11 math.. ugh.



I looked into this. Looks pretty interesting. What math cred is needed? 

I am still hoping for something to open in the Combat Arms trade, but NCI OP and AES OP both look pretty cool as well. I was told my processing has begun so I will be having my testing some time this month. Heres to hoping something will give.

Regards,
Steven Wollenschlager


----------



## Steel Badger (4 Jun 2010)

Correction to my last. 12 slots remain nation wide. My apologies, was looking at AEC for some reason...


----------



## ltmaverick25 (5 Jun 2010)

What about Artillery or Combat Engineers?  They are both combat arms, though I have no idea what their intake status is.

As an aside, on the montly reassignment list, all combat arms ncm trades are open for transfer in except for infantry.


----------



## Steel Badger (7 Jun 2010)

All Combat arms ( including Artillery of both natures and Cbt Eng ) are closed.


----------



## S_Wollen88 (10 Jun 2010)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> As an aside, on the montly reassignment list, all combat arms ncm trades are open for transfer in except for infantry.



Thanks for the information, I will look into that further. Would I have to serve my minimum 3 years before transfer? That is fine with me, as I am prepared to make the commitment to whichever occupation I go into.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jun 2010)

S_Wollen88 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information, I will look into that further. Would I have to serve my minimum 3 years before transfer? That is fine with me, as I am prepared to make the commitment to whichever occupation I go into.



So you are thinking "should i make a decision tomorow, for a possibility 3 years from now, based on information from 5 days ago, that is likely outdated? ?

Great plan.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (11 Jun 2010)

S_Wollen88 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information, I will look into that further. Would I have to serve my minimum 3 years before transfer? That is fine with me, as I am prepared to make the commitment to whichever occupation I go into.



A voluntary reasignment only applies to those who are not yet MOC qualifed.  If you are already MOC qualified its called a voluntary occupational transfer (I think).  Alot of guys will do this in between BMQ and trades training for various reasons.  In my experience the biggest cause has been delays in MOC training for the members current trade so the get fed up and move to something else.

Reasignment can also come into play if you fail your trades training, in which case you could be in for a compulsary reasignment.

I only cited the reasignment list as an indicator as to what the CF is allowing as far as internal moc transfers are concerned.


----------



## S_Wollen88 (13 Jun 2010)

Thanks for all of your insight.


----------

